# A new article: Why patients with severe ME (CFS) are housebound or bedbound



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This article is a great read. I think it's fantastic for those who have severe ME (CFS) and for those who have mild symptoms, but want to understand the more severely affected patients. It's also good for family, friends and loved ones who need to understand the unique symptoms and limitations of a severe ME patient. Also a great read for care takers. It's a really great article, please enjoy!http://www.ahummingbirdsguide.com/houseboundandbedbound.htm


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Very interesting, M&M..thanks for sharing this.


----------

